# Grizzly 4003G  Wall clearance question.  Why 2' behind the lathe?



## marwynne (Aug 9, 2013)

I was looking at the manual for for the Grizzly for the 4003G lathe.  Is 2' clearance really needed behind the lathe?  I can see the end clearance, but don't understand the back clearance.  I have a limited work space, 12' x 7'-6".  With the machine setup as recommended, this would leave me only 3' clearance from the front of the machine.   If I could make the machine foot print 80"x48" the set up would work.

Any comment are thoughts would be appreciated.   


Thanks


----------



## TomS (Aug 9, 2013)

marwynne said:


> I was looking at the manual for for the Grizzly for the 4003G lathe.  Is 2' clearance really needed behind the lathe?  I can see the end clearance, but don't understand the back clearance.  I have a limited work space, 12' x 7'-6".  With the machine setup as recommended, this would leave me only 3' clearance from the front of the machine.   If I could make the machine foot print 80"x48" the set up would work.
> 
> Any comment are thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



My previous work space was smaller than yours.  I had an Enco 12x36 lathe and mill drill crammed into a 6 x 10 spot in my garage.  Needless to say I didn't have three feet between my lathe and wall.  An 80 x 48 work space would have been wonderful!  Operating the lathe wasn't a problem but accessing the electrical box and motor was almost impossible.  Cleaning was also a challenge.  Keep in mind that a lathe can be a dangerous machine if something were to come loose.  Three feet in front of the lathe doesn't give you much room to get out of the way if you know what I mean.  Something to consider.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fastback (Aug 9, 2013)

Like you I can not understand why they would need that much room behind the lathe.  Sine the newer lathes come with a back splash I would thing you would not need any space.  I have a heavy 10 and mine is up against the wall.  Never had a problem.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 9, 2013)

Good point by Tom about leaving yourself enough "duck and cover" room in the front.  You should ideally have enough front room to be able to stand properly with no nearby trip hazards.  As for backside space...  If you have any at all, even 2 feet is not enough if you ever need to service the motor or electrical panel -so I don't know how they came-up with that number.    My lathe is about 8" from the wall which was as close as I could get it given various circumstances.  If I had the room, I'd want 3 feet behind it.  Since I can't afford that much real estate, I have as little as possible.


Ray


----------



## marwynne (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the guidance guys.  No negatives that I can not deal with.  One thing about this site, great information and guys.  I will start
in the direction and see how it comes out.

) Marwynne:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 9, 2013)

I have mine pretty close to the wall.  I left a little space for cooling air and enough room for a brush and called it good.  Never had an issue and My combo machine and small lathe have been like that for a couple of years now and my new 9X will be the same way.  I use the wall to mount the metal flashing to make a drip and sling off catcher for cutting fluids and oils.  You don't want to be too far away from it to keep it lower on the wall.  The further out you go the higher it will spray.

Bob


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 9, 2013)

My Jet clone BDB-1340 lathe is pushed close to the wall. About 3-4" that is it. The way I look at it, if the motor needs to be looked at, I will pull it forward. My shop space is less than 12 X 9 so space is at a premium as well.
Pierre


----------



## raross61 (Aug 9, 2013)

Let me tell you my thought's on this, I have that exact same lathe Grizzly G4003G, I have had it around 2 years, and have put 164 hours on it, I have a hour meter installed on it. I do have it installed maybe 6" away from the wall. And yes I was able to tighten my motor belts with it that close to the wall, I made a extra long wrench and actually got it. Now here is the bad thing that I never anticipated, with it that close to the wall the electrical panel is imposable to do much on, I did hold my camera around the corner once and get some pictures of it, but as far as changing a contactor out no way! It would not be that big a deal with the rubber feet I see some people using on here, Mine is anchored down with all threads, and leveled, and then the final adjustments are done by the way it cuts! So just sliding it out is a major deal! Some thoughts on having it close to the wall, and even if its 3 feet away #1 would be nice. 

#1 When I pull it out this time I will figure out some kind of jacking screw setup so it is easier to tighten the belt! I know these belts don’t have to be super tight, but it is tough to get a pry bar in there and do anything with it close to the wall.

#2 My other thought was to figure out some kind of tray, the electrical box could slide into, and make it a quick release, so you could get it out to work on it! Even thought about using some industrial quick connectors, on the box for the switch panel, and barrel switch wires, etc. That way it would just be a matter of turning the twist locks to release the wires, and some how making the box, so you could get it out, without having to remove the lathe every time!

Bob in Oregon

BTW


----------



## epanzella (Aug 10, 2013)

When I read the wall clearance requirements for my G4003G I really thought it was overkill. After I looked at the belt setup and all the gizmos in the electrical panel I thought that I would need every bit of that clearance if I need a repair. I had planned on the lathe and a workbench on opposite walls facing each other but changed the layout for clearance purposes. I ended up putting the lathe 90 degrees to the wall and put the workbench right behind it back to back. For repairs or maintenance I could just move the workbench. A lot easier than moving the lathe.


----------



## patl (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't know if the Grizzly is like the Jet 1340W, but on my Jet, the coolant tank requires 2 feet clearance in the back to get access to it through the rear door. I located my lathe 8" from the wall and the tank will not be coming out for cleaning or maintenance. Makes it a pain to maintain the coolant. Don't know why the manufacturer designed it this way becasue I can see no reason for 2' clearance in the back as many of us have more machines in our shop than we have space for so space is at a premium.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 30, 2014)

No reason why the G4003G can't go up against a back wall but a few thoughts. First check your floor, is it level up near the wall? In my new construction house garage they slope the floor towards the garage doors, its not small amount of slope its several inches and so if you were putting the lathe on a side wall that would present some problems. There also seems to be a bit of an upwards slope towards the wall a few inches out from the wall.

Next prep the lathe before positioning it against the wall...you may want to put something oil/muck proof up on the wall to protect it she will fling stuff even with the backsplash. Check that the motor is aligned level, mine was not and others have had the same issue. Also my motor pulley was not aligned vertical with the spindle pulley. While I was at it I replaced both the China belts with USA belts I got from Napa. These are a common size and not expensive, Napa had them in stock. They have a fancy variable cog design with narrow, medium, wide cogs...meh it can't hurt. I recommend you do this *before* you put the backsplash on its easier. I had taken mine off to install the DRO. Here's the belt info.







Here you see with the back up against a wall there's still some storage space below the chip pan.




Here's a side view, the backsplash and electrical box still out 5.5 inches farther than the chip pan and it sticks out farther than the stand so there's probably 8 inches back there.



Here's another shot slightly off angle




Check/tighten this knob mine was loose and fell off.


----------

